# Name the bar



## Yob (16/3/17)

So I've (hypothetically) bought a bar..

It's currently named something pretty shit (hypothetically) 

What's some good (hypothetical) bar names.

I thought of Lupulin Shift...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/3/17)

Hypothetically where would this bar be located


----------



## Curly79 (16/3/17)

Congratulations (hypothetically)[emoji482]


----------



## Benn (16/3/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Hypothetically where would this bar be located


Where Kegs Live?


----------



## Curly79 (16/3/17)

I'm guessing craft beer sorta set up? Just a night time sort of thing or more like a cafe ?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/3/17)

I would be dropping the lupulin, not many people would understand it and you could be swamped with hypothetical cross dressers. Thinking about it I would drop the 'shift' as well. I think it's something women wear.


----------



## Mardoo (16/3/17)

Sounds like you're edging towards Lulu's Mumu Room WEAL.

Beerdealzaustralia?


----------



## MartinOC (16/3/17)

What's the name of the bar atm?

Curly has a good point & should be considered.

SWMBO (Tracy) suggests that "Lupulin Shift" rolls off the tongue like a brick. I agree. Once under the affluence of incahol, punters won't be able to pismronounce, let alone remember the name for recommending to others.

A bit more info on the intent & "ambience" of the venue might help with suggestions.


----------



## MartinOC (16/3/17)

And location.....?


----------



## earle (16/3/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I would be dropping the lupulin, not many people would understand it and you could be swamped with hypothetical cross dressers. Thinking about it I would drop the 'shift' as well. I think it's something women wear.


I guess that means Blue Oyster is out as well? h34r:


----------



## Grott (16/3/17)

"Hopalong Yeasties"


----------



## Tony121 (16/3/17)

Puttin on the RIS

https://youtu.be/A_W5QnO5UGk


----------



## MartinOC (16/3/17)

"Jesse's joint" (as opposed to Joynt...  )?


----------



## earle (16/3/17)

"Good Beer Here" - no need for explanations


----------



## MartinOC (16/3/17)

Beervana

Zymurgy

Hop-Head Heaven

I'll continue to brainstorm during this evening...


----------



## warra48 (16/3/17)

Sober now, happy later.


----------



## MartinOC (16/3/17)

Hoppy Daze


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/3/17)

Yobz Place

Upstairs at Yobz


----------



## evoo4u (16/3/17)

Malt'n'Barley Brews


----------



## manticle (16/3/17)

The imperial
Pint size
Bar Hop


----------



## mofox1 (16/3/17)

Hop stop.
The Hop.
Hop House.
(The) Nightcap.


----------



## abyss (16/3/17)

The Hopera House.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/3/17)

earle said:


> "Good Beer Here" - no need for explanations


This is really good.

...aand also my hypothetical congrats


----------



## Rorschach (16/3/17)

The Gym

Offer memberships, call the bar staff 'Trainers' and when you get home and can't stand up straight tell them the trainers gave you more than you could handle.

I've sounded people out on this before and I think I had the wrong audience.

Also, Rorschach (TM)(C) etc. etc. etc.


----------



## barls (16/3/17)

work or the office


----------



## Grott (16/3/17)

Pin Head's Hell Raising Hop Drops


----------



## Bridges (16/3/17)

Triple hop
Hop Stand
The mash paddle
Smash bar (get some local brewers to get some awesome single hop smashes going)
Fun times, I can't wait to hypothetically visit.


----------



## Chap (16/3/17)

manticle said:


> The imperial


Gets my vote! Short, simple and easy to recall when stumbling home


----------



## Coodgee (16/3/17)

The Yob Botique


----------



## bradsbrew (16/3/17)

The Local Dive


----------



## malt junkie (16/3/17)

Would you .... hyperthetically need the services of a knowledgable bar person by chance? (Willing to go without sex and grow the beard....see dedication already hyperthetically speaking).
CRAFTED BAR.


----------



## Yob (16/3/17)

No hypothetical sale has happened as yet.. 

Just to be clear...

But it's a serious hypothetical if thing line up.


----------



## Mardoo (16/3/17)

Slaughterhouse Family Tavern


----------



## Droopy Brew (16/3/17)

The Altar


----------



## Benn (16/3/17)

Uncle Yobz


----------



## Yob (16/3/17)

Benn said:


> Uncle Yobz


aah, it'd be great to squeeze a z in there.. alas I suspect it hypothetically wont


----------



## Cerveja (16/3/17)

Chilled (hypothetically)


----------



## Chap (16/3/17)

What are u (hypothetically) serving other than the RIS?


----------



## Benn (16/3/17)

*The Leaky Barrel*
_"...The beer's so good you'll RIS yourself"_


----------



## GrumpyPaul (16/3/17)

How about......

Grumpy's

It has a certain air of sophistication to it, don't you think?
'


----------



## WarmerBeer (16/3/17)

"The Hopothetical"


----------



## Brownsworthy (16/3/17)

Stumbling Gnome.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/3/17)

The Salad Bar*







*sorry I had to before someone else did.


----------



## Mardoo (17/3/17)

If it's the place I think it is how about The Hidden.

I don't know, you know, a pub is a very personal business to run. I find it very hard to think of names appropriate to someone else's "-ness".


----------



## hairydog (17/3/17)

The alibi bar,

from that mad series shameless.


----------



## Yob (17/3/17)

One of my favourite pubs as a youngster was the Dog House Hotel, was a cracking joint of which I have many fond memories.

**** me that was a shady pub..


----------



## JDW81 (17/3/17)

Yob said:


> One of my favourite pubs as a youngster was the Dog House Hotel, was a cracking joint of which I have many fond memories.
> 
> **** me that was a shady pub..


You could revive the name and continue the proud Australian tradition of shady bars.


----------



## Mardoo (17/3/17)

Shady craft beer bars, guys in hoodies dealing Amarillo rhizomes out by the mens, black market growlers of Parabola.

There's a name! The Amarillo. Easy to pronounce, distinctive, craft.


----------



## NealK (17/3/17)

FUGGLES


----------



## evoo4u (17/3/17)

The Hopster's Arms


----------



## Dave70 (17/3/17)

Just call it either The Imperial, The railway, The Royal, The Commercial or The Exchange and dont rock the (hypothetical) ******* boat.


----------



## Bridges (17/3/17)

Dave70 said:


> Just call it either The Imperial, The railway, The Royal, The Commercial or The Exchange and dont rock the (hypothetical) ******* boat.


You forgot The Royal Mail


----------



## evoo4u (17/3/17)

Or the poms favourite - The Red Lion.

Or maybe Whale Oil Beef Hooked Inn


----------



## bradsbrew (17/3/17)

The Balding Beard


----------



## earle (17/3/17)

The Dogs Bollocks. And you could have a themed menu to match - all meatball based of course.


----------



## n87 (17/3/17)

Puzzles

that is all


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/3/17)

Coopers


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/3/17)

Kilted.

And all the staff would be in kilts.


----------



## TSMill (17/3/17)

The Imbibel Society


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/3/17)

Halfa


----------



## Bridges (17/3/17)

Randall.
Serve pots through a randall placed front and centre on the bar. Awesome!


----------



## Yob (17/3/17)

Planned (hypothetically)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/17)

Last time I went to the UK was drinking in a pub called Noah's Ark and this Jakey was in there, wasn't annoying anyone but was a bit loud, he had an Edinburgh accent and the landlord told him to '**** off your barred' it was about 10 mins later he poked his his head back in the door and said, 'I'm glad you barred me cos the place is full of ******* animals' took a minute for the penny to drop for me, but as pissed as he was the Scottish sense of humour came to the top.
Pub name Noah's Ark, (no ******* animals)


----------



## Blind Dog (17/3/17)

Big Jesse's h34r:


----------



## MartinOC (17/3/17)

Jesse's Juice Joint.

Or.. you could go with a ridiculously long name like:

"The place where you go to have the best beer available in Victoria, with plenty of selection & a warm and amicable host to serve it to you"

Much like Pink Floyd's "Several furry animals gathered together in a cave & grooving with a pict.".


----------



## MartinOC (17/3/17)

(For) The Discerning Drinker.

Hypothetically Hoppy.

The House of Hops.

The Home of Hops.

The Oast House.


----------



## Fraser's BRB (17/3/17)

A horse walked inn


----------



## manticle (17/3/17)

The hypothetical.

Not sure if someone already suggested that.


----------



## TSMill (17/3/17)

Yep I was also thinking "half a"...and "raise/lower the", and "shout the"


----------



## Stouter (17/3/17)

The Free Beer.
Should get the punters in, though you may need to check on the legal obligations.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (17/3/17)

The Hoppythetical


----------



## Benn (17/3/17)

Uncle Yobs Thai Lotus Massage Parlour & wRISt-aurant


----------



## Yob (17/3/17)

Benn said:


> Uncle Yobs Thai Lotus Massage Parlour & wRISt-aurant


the RISt-aurant

*'cor!!!*


----------



## DU99 (17/3/17)

the red baird


----------



## Mattress (17/3/17)

Beery McBeerface


----------



## Yob (17/3/17)

IBU


----------



## sp0rk (18/3/17)

Jezze'z Zymurgy Zepplin
Enough Zs?


----------



## Mardoo (18/3/17)

Yob said:


> IBU


International Beerdrinker's Union


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/3/17)

I-Beer-U


----------



## Mardoo (18/3/17)

Istanbul's Best Undertaker


----------



## technobabble66 (18/3/17)

The Fuggin Shizz


----------



## technobabble66 (18/3/17)

Is it generally for all beers, or are you focusing on a particular style, say (& just randomly guessing a style here), RIS and DIPA?


----------



## hotmelt (18/3/17)

MYOBSESSION

THE RIS HOLE


----------



## technobabble66 (18/3/17)

Mrs Miggins' Pie Shop. *
(or ........... Beer Shop, I s'pose)


Beer Republic 
The Kilted Ferret*
GOAT
The Wee Jobby*
The Wee Dram*
The Steamer*
The Barrelhouse
The Boozer
The Barrel Tapper
Three Sheets to the Wind*
Slàinte*


*= favourites


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/3/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Is it generally for all beers, or are you focusing on a particular style, say (& just randomly guessing a style here), RIS and DIPA?


The Rizdipper


----------



## MartinOC (18/3/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Slàinte*


As much as I like this with my Irish heritage, I can see this bar having to have resident drinkers/bar-staff including Norm, Sam, Carla, Cliff, Woody etc...etc.. & filmed before a live studio audience....


----------



## Grott (18/3/17)

MartinOC said:


> & filmed before a live studio audience....



With real clapping and real laughter


----------



## wally (18/3/17)

Independent Beer Utopia or

The Red Knob Inn


----------



## manticle (18/3/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Mrs Miggins' Pie Shop. *
> (or ........... Beer Shop,


Just mrs miggins' would be a pretty good name


----------



## technobabble66 (18/3/17)

^^ agree. 
Rolls off the tongue, easy to remember, with a blackadder reference to boot. Win! [emoji41]


----------



## Lager Bloke (18/3/17)

Halffast?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (18/3/17)

The "Rampant Finch'

"Serenity Now'


----------



## Mardoo (18/3/17)

Firefly


----------



## Yob (18/3/17)

The stagger inn


----------



## Grott (18/3/17)

More like stagger out?


----------



## Feldon (18/3/17)

Firkin Beers


----------



## DU99 (18/3/17)

the draughtsman


----------



## technobabble66 (18/3/17)

The Majestic
(kinda implies Imperial)

The Majestic Hop/Ale/Tap/Keg/Firkin


----------



## goomboogo (18/3/17)

"The world will end before you finish your beer". It just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/3/17)

I like the Gym Tavern. Head down to the Gym for a solid bis and tris session. 
The Gym - where it's never leg day.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/3/17)

EnTAPment.


----------



## Feldon (19/3/17)

As you posed the question on the day the music died, perhaps call it Yobbo B. Goode.

Edit: you could even have a signature tune...

Out east of Melbourne close to Ringwood Square,
Deep inside the suburbs there’s a brewer’s lair,
Crowded old freezers full of hops and yeast,
Its Yobbo’s place – where he drinks like a beast
But it’s only the best beer that will pass his lips
And Russian Imperial Stout is his favourite piss

Go go
Go Yobbo go
Go
Go Yoobo go
Go
Go Yobbo go
Go
Go Yobbo go
Go
Yobbo B. Goode

etc…


----------



## Weizguy (19/3/17)

Here's my optionz:

Beer Oçlock
Big Jugz
Pride of Ringwood
The bar former known as...
Hop Shotz (there's ya "Z")
Get in 'ere, ya fat moles
(Best) Bar None
Bar Dup
Club Batmania (former name of Melb. town)
AML (the Anti-Mega-beer League)
Beer Week
HOME!! (good to head home at the end of the working day)(*edited here too)

** I'll be happy with a night of free drinking and a recognition plaque if any of my ideas are accepted.



barls said:


> work or the office


The Office, already done, in Adelaide



Yob said:


> The stagger inn


already done, in Canberra, iirc


----------



## Yob (19/3/17)

The Blended Inn?
The Blunder Inn?
Slopz
Turpz


----------



## earle (19/3/17)

Another 'The Office ' here in Toowoomba too


----------



## manticle (19/3/17)

The Elwick Hotel.

Yes there's already at least one but yours would be better.


----------



## Yob (19/3/17)

Bar Up

Stairs


----------



## labels (19/3/17)

I've got a cat called Raffy who is always around when I brew and for fun I put down Raffy as my assistant in my brewing software. It wasn't long before it became known as Raffy's brewery. Finally about three years ago I built an Art Deco style bar which became Raffy's Bar

Surely you would have some sort of similar influence which you are overlooking, names should come naturally, you shouldn't need other people's suggestions IMHO


----------



## Yob (19/3/17)

labels said:


> Surely you would have some sort of similar influence which you are overlooking, names should come naturally, you shouldn't need other people's suggestions IMHO


sure I do, but mostly it's fun and engaging with the community I do a lot with  which are a diverse and creative lot (broadly speaking)


----------



## labels (19/3/17)

Yob said:


> sure I do, but mostly it's fun and engaging with the community I do a lot with  which are a diverse and creative lot (broadly speaking)


Ha, makes perfect sense and I must admit your service with the hops is outstanding. Community Engagement


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/3/17)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Here's my optionz:
> 
> 
> Get in 'ere, ya fat moles


Idiot. But I' drink there.


----------



## Yob (19/3/17)

labels said:


> Ha, makes perfect sense and I must admit your service with the hops is outstanding. Community Engagement


Don't forget case swaps, brew days and bulk buys, they are all very engaged


----------



## technobabble66 (19/3/17)

The Cock and Bulls
(With an emblem of the appropriate animals to clarify)


----------



## technobabble66 (19/3/17)

The Bearded Clam

The Beard Farm/Club - no shaving allowed


----------



## technobabble66 (19/3/17)

The SuperHoppyFunBar


----------



## Kingy (20/3/17)

The Spangled Drongo


----------



## technobabble66 (20/3/17)

Utopia


----------



## Grott (20/3/17)

Inn of the Dammed


----------



## technobabble66 (21/3/17)

Ok, I've got it:

The Church of Latter Day Sláintes. 

[emoji1]


----------



## Yob (21/3/17)

grott said:


> Inn of the Dammed


Or inn demand?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/3/17)

_"No Offence Intended"_


----------



## Mardoo (23/3/17)

There was a bike bar in Santa Cruz back in the day. It was called Lost Weekend Tavern. Good name.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/3/17)

Fortnight
[emoji185]


----------



## manticle (23/3/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> _"No Offence Intended"_


Bunched lingerie


----------



## Brewno Marz (23/3/17)

Beer Porn Lives Here


----------



## manticle (23/3/17)

Lost time (inspired by mardoo's suggestion).


----------



## malt junkie (23/3/17)

Beer O'clock


----------



## Mardoo (24/3/17)

Cunce


----------



## Grott (24/3/17)

Beers Right at the OK Corral


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/3/17)

It can only be one thing, 'The Gael'


----------



## Yob (24/3/17)

Drongo's?


----------



## earle (24/3/17)

Just shut up and drink it


----------



## RobW (24/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> Cunce


For brewing authenticity that should be Kunze

h34r:


----------



## Coodgee (24/3/17)

Yob's Rub'n'tug.


----------



## 2cranky (24/3/17)

Draughthaus


----------



## Weizguy (24/3/17)

NTFSB (No Time for Shite Beer)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> Cunce


Th Far Kencunce


----------



## technobabble66 (24/3/17)

Harry Cunce's Bar/Joint/Inn


----------



## Yob (24/3/17)

Full Pint?


----------



## Midnight Brew (24/3/17)

The Kilt


----------



## MartinOC (24/3/17)

The Spangled Sporran

The Empty Sporran (after a night in such an establishment)


----------



## manticle (25/3/17)

Strangled sporran


----------



## WarmerBeer (25/3/17)

Beery McBeer-Face


----------



## Grott (25/3/17)

Coodgee said:


> Yob's Rub'n'tug.


Well I'm not touching it!


----------



## malt junkie (25/3/17)

grott said:


> Well I'm not touching it!


Taking that stand point due to previous experience??


----------



## Yob (25/3/17)

Top Drop


----------



## Weizguy (25/3/17)

The Grain Mill.


----------



## Yob (25/3/17)

Infected


----------



## manticle (25/3/17)

Grist Bar
Brett bar
The Sparge
Vorlauf
Cumberdale's
The Soot & poo


----------



## Dozer71 (25/3/17)

Rasputin's
or even RISputins's


----------



## Maheel (25/3/17)

Moe's Tavern


----------



## Feldon (25/3/17)

Bar None


----------



## manticle (25/3/17)

Been Done


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/17)

Bar Three or Four
Bar Seven of Nine


----------



## Feldon (26/3/17)

Bar Bar Black Sheep

(pull in the Kiwi backpackers)


----------



## Stouter (26/3/17)

Fully Barred Up.
The Dog and Duck.
Your Other Bar.


----------



## Feldon (26/3/17)

*Bar Bar Bar Bar Barbara Ann*

You've got me choozin' and a-boozin'
Frothin' and a-hoppin'
Barbara Ann
Bar bar bar bar Barbara Ann

(_boom-tish_
"Thank ya very much")


----------



## MartinOC (26/3/17)

The *insert name of theoretical location* Malthouse.


----------



## mtb (26/3/17)

Road Head? You could apply a biker theme to justify the fellatio reference.

That.. or RDWHARIS


----------



## buckerooni (26/3/17)

Feldon said:


> Bar Bar Black Sheep
> 
> (pull in the Kiwi backpackers)


there was the Lambs Go Bar. They did a bang up job at their new home too: https://craftypint.com/news/69/Lambs-Go-Bar-Gone


----------



## Stouter (26/3/17)

MartinOC said:


> The *insert name of theoretical location* Malthouse.


The S#ithouse Malthouse?


----------



## technobabble66 (26/3/17)

Pablo
Pablo Esco Bar


----------



## good4whatAlesU (26/3/17)

Hop Inn


----------



## MartinOC (26/3/17)

Stouter said:


> The S#ithouse Malthouse?


I know Melbourne is expanding rapidly, but I've not heard of a suburb called Shithouse.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (26/3/17)

Barley Legal Arms


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/3/17)

' Yobs Howff' 'The Clansman'


----------



## Feldon (26/3/17)

Piss 'N Hoots


----------



## good4whatAlesU (26/3/17)

Dae ye ken Inn


----------



## manticle (26/3/17)

MartinOC said:


> I know Melbourne is expanding rapidly, but I've not heard of a suburb called Shithouse.


Not been to Melton then?


----------



## technobabble66 (26/3/17)

Bull Bar
Zanzi Bar 
Handle Bar
Crow Bar

DJ Inn. (Djinn)


----------



## mofox1 (26/3/17)

technobabble66 said:


> DJ Inn. (Djinn)


Engenieous.


----------



## Bribie G (26/3/17)

Bathurst / Grand Prix car racing themed.


_Piston Broke_


----------



## Yob (27/3/17)

Bar craft'd


----------



## Yob (27/3/17)

Jugz...

could get a different sort of crowd though..


----------



## Mardoo (27/3/17)

"Melbourne's First Craft Beer Strip Bar"

Then you could open a brewpub brothel next.


----------



## Yob (27/3/17)

I like the way you think


----------



## malt junkie (27/3/17)

The Obnoxious Hopper


----------



## RobW (27/3/17)

Bar Numnbailey


----------



## Yob (28/3/17)

Mitcham booze hounds


----------



## technobabble66 (28/3/17)

Kittens
... in homage to those using airlocks

or if you went controversial:
Rehydration

Edit: speaking of controversial, how could I forget: William's Warning
(might have some trademark issue though)


----------



## Yob (29/3/17)

The Misso came up with Cervezaphiles but it was pointed out that people cant spell and may not find it in a search... shame, I quite liked it

Dubbel Tap


----------



## technobabble66 (29/3/17)

Romanov's
(Romanov was the dynasty of Russian Emperors ... Imperial Russia)

Or keep it simple: 
The Tsar Bar

... But you might get a lot of people looking for borscht and vodka [emoji19]


----------



## technobabble66 (29/3/17)

RISible


----------



## Grott (29/3/17)

You could call it "Cock Robin" and when people ask why you called it that, you can say "ouch, whats that up my bum Batman"


----------



## Feldon (30/3/17)

Yob said:


> Mitcham booze hounds


Mmm, Mitcham eh.

I suppose 'Casablanca' is out of the question.

What about 'Rabat Bar'.


----------



## Yob (30/3/17)

Feldon said:


> Mmm, Mitcham eh.
> 
> I suppose 'Casablanca' is out of the question.
> 
> What about 'Rabat Bar'.


Casablanca may well BE the question


----------



## Mardoo (30/3/17)

Up Top Drop


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/3/17)

thirtyone32

(mitcham postcode 3132)


----------



## BKBrews (30/3/17)

The Wortering Hole


----------



## Feldon (30/3/17)

Yob said:


> Casablanca may well BE the question


Well perhaps to continue on a theme, 'Marrakesh Express'.


----------



## Blind Dog (30/3/17)

Not a suggestion for a name, but if it's the venue above that awesome little bottle shop in Mitcham, I'd do a serious amount of research. Pretty sure there's demand for craft beer in the area as the Public Brewery in Croydon attests, but you'd have serious competition just over the road unless you really sorted the space and offering. There seems to be a real pent up desire for good local, funky bars rather than the soulless, bland megaswill chain hotels, but the offering has to be right and that space is challenging, but I've seen worse repurposed into very successful venues. Then again, you know all that already. 

As for names:

'F**k me, I'm dead when the wife finds out I just bought this bar' - bit long, but poignant 
'Carry on regardless'
'Serendipity'
'Bar 499'


----------



## Yob (31/3/17)

The bar across the road is a soulless TAB pokies joint offering 3 cub lines, I'd suggest the people who frequent that joint aren't my market.

Coolroom, glycol and 12 lines going in 

As for fitout... Well, we'll just have to wait and see, but yes, you have the right joint


----------



## Benn (31/3/17)

Lone Woolph


----------



## Weizguy (31/3/17)

Hop-packers Inn
Half-packed box
Not too far from home.
Just (or Jess'd) across the road
Hipsters, really?


----------



## Yob (31/3/17)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hop-packers Inn
> Half-packed box
> Not too far from home.
> Just (or Jess'd) across the road
> Hipsters, really?


ya feet still dry Les?


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/17)

Not going to find many hipsters in Mitcham.


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

Feldon said:


> Well perhaps to continue on a theme, 'Marrakesh Express'.


The Kasbah

Or just for Yob: The Kazbah


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

If you still need to negotiate permission:

Sand Bar
Waltzing Matilda


----------



## Feldon (31/3/17)

Yob said:


> The bar across the road is a soulless TAB pokies joint offering 3 cub lines, I'd suggest the people who frequent that joint aren't my market.


Great news that you plan on resurrecting the Casablanca. I hired the place about 18 months ago as the venue for my daughters 21st,

It used to be open as a regular boozer with live music some nights. The late, great Dutch Tilders used to be a regular there (one of the funniest nights I've ever had on the beer was after his gig going back to a mate's place with Dutch in tow. Someone handed him a twelve string guitar and we rolled around laughing as he tried to tune the bloody thing. Fifty years in the music game and he was stumped). Recent years has seen Casablanca as a venue-for-hire place only.

As regards the regular crowd at the Mitcham Hotel over the road, I can almost guarantee that the hard core, Mon-Fri after-work crowd of about 15 blokes will check out the reborn Casablanca and probably make it their new local. I haven't been in the back bar at the Mitcham for a few years, but I know the social dynamics. The benign and benevolent leader of the pack is an affluent guy who owns a software company in Nunawading. Leaves work every day about 4:30pm and stops at the Mitcham till about 7:30, Around him are a group of friends and hangers-on. Many of these are or were homebrewers. So they have an interest in beer beyond the usual CUB product and will certainly check out the offerings at your place and help pay your rent and power bill.

Good luck with it.


----------



## TimT (31/3/17)

Yob Story.


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/17)

Aw man, I miss seeing Dutch play. What a great, genuine bluesman! I wanted to organise a group of Australian blues musicians to play at the New Orleans Jazz Festival, and he was among them.


----------



## micbrew (31/3/17)

grainers tavern ...perhaps


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/3/17)

So has this moved on from being hypothetical?


----------



## RobW (31/3/17)

Jesse's Grill

Apologies to Rick Springfield (or not - it's an annoying ear worm) but I can just hear the ad now... I wanna be at Jesse's Grill.....


----------



## GrumpyPaul (31/3/17)

micbrew said:


> grainers tavern ...perhaps


Calling it Grainers Tavern is one sure way to get MartinOc to turn up for an argument.


----------



## Weizguy (31/3/17)

Yob said:


> ya feet still dry Les?


Still good, my friend, surprisingly.



Mardoo said:


> Not going to find many hipsters in Mitcham.


Surely you understand that the name was ironic


----------



## Curly79 (31/3/17)

This was going to be the name of my brewery but since theres **** all chance of that happening I'll let you use it Yob.....
"Widdershins" Just a great word I reckon, little bit mystical and dark. There's my suggestion. Cheers.


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/17)

I think that's a better brewery name than bar name, IMHO. Hang onto it!


----------



## Feldon (31/3/17)

Feldon said:


> Well perhaps to continue on a theme, 'Marrakesh Express'.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-NnOLefF84


(Brings back memories. Pic of me on the road to Marrakesh back in 1974. I was 18.)


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/17)

How about Blasé Canker?


----------



## malt junkie (31/3/17)

And no socks


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/3/17)

Don't care what you name it as long as you have a beer called Anutherwun.


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

Hepatotoxin


----------



## Yob (31/3/17)

Tipplers 

Noun. 1. tippler - someone who drinks liquor repeatedly in small quantities. social drinker. imbiber, juicer, toper, drinker - a person who drinks alcoholic beverages (especially to excess)


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

The Imperium


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

Delirium


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/17)

Will there be live music?


----------



## Yob (31/3/17)

Is possible, not ruled it out, place has no noise restrictions.


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

The Grand Pooh Bar

Nailed it [emoji41]


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

Yob said:


> ..., place has no noise restrictions.


Just as well [emoji185]

What about fire restrictions? [emoji12]


----------



## good4whatAlesU (31/3/17)

"Cyclone Debbie"

"Debbie's Inn"


----------



## Stouter (31/3/17)




----------



## MartinOC (31/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> Aw man, I miss seeing Dutch play. What a great, genuine bluesman! I wanted to organise a group of Australian blues musicians to play at the New Orleans Jazz Festival, and he was among them.


Used to go & see Dutch play at the Railway Hotel in the mid 90's when he had Geoff Aitchison as a sidekick. Geoff tried to crack-onto my girlfriend at the time (she was a corker!). I told him she was an absolute dud in bed (a total lie  ) & he backed-off... :super:



Curly79 said:


> This was going to be the name of my brewery but since theres **** all chance of that happening I'll let you use it Yob.....
> "Widdershins" Just a great word I reckon, little bit mystical and dark. There's my suggestion. Cheers.


Widdershins means anticlockwise & is considered unlucky. Why would you choose that for a brewery/bar name??



Mardoo said:


> I think that's a better brewery name than bar name, IMHO. Hang onto it!


See above.



malt junkie said:


> And no socks


Now THAT'S a great name for a bar!


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/17)

Geoff Achison, man, haven't seen him in years.


----------



## Curly79 (31/3/17)

MartinOC said:


> Used to go & see Dutch play at the Railway Hotel in the mid 90's when he had Geoff Aitchison as a sidekick. Geoff tried to crack-onto my girlfriend at the time (she was a corker!). I told him she was an absolute dud in bed (a total lie  ) & he backed-off... :super:
> 
> Widdershins means anticlockwise & is considered unlucky. Why would you choose that for a brewery/bar name??
> 
> ...


Anticlockwise, to keep on the left hand side, opposite way to the sun. Depends which definition you read. I just love the word really. And it's a great song. Widdershins https://g.co/kgs/vmttF3


----------



## MartinOC (31/3/17)

Curly79 said:


> Anticlockwise, to keep on the left hand side, opposite way to the sun. Depends which definition you read. I just love the word really. And it's a great song. Widdershins https://g.co/kgs/vmttF3


Keep to the left on the way up/down the road to St. Andrews, for sure!

I tried googling "Widdershins round the kirk" (something from my dim memory), but drew a blank.

You & Yob seem to have a similar taste in music. Not really conducive to a bar environment....


----------



## Weizguy (31/3/17)

has anyone thought of "The low road"?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/3/17)

Mardoo said:


> Geoff Achison, man, haven't seen him in years.


Still rocking. Got a new album out ... Heard a couple of tracks .. Still sounding great. In England on tour at present.p


----------



## malt junkie (31/3/17)

If you did name it "And no socks" you could have a doorman enforce the sock rule!

Doorman would obviously need a beard like Yob's but weigh in twice as much, with lots of Ink.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/3/17)

Reckon the name of the bar is fairly irrelevant. If it's got what the punters want, you should be okay.

The simple name "Taphouse" was a beautiful, simple name. 

If I had some $$$ to spare I would set up a brewpub specialising in craft beer, comedy and live music. Call it "the BrewHaHa"


----------



## Curly79 (31/3/17)

"The Rubbity Dub"


----------



## WarmerBeer (31/3/17)

"Vic Case Swap"

That way there will be less discussion on venue twice a year.


----------



## Weizguy (31/3/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Reckon the name of the bar is fairly irrelevant. If it's got what the punters want, you should be okay.
> 
> The simple name "Taphouse" was a beautiful, simple name.
> 
> If I had some $$$ to spare I would set up a brewpub specialising in craft beer, comedy and live music. Call it "the BrewHaHa"


Brouhaha! The Riot Club.
The Klash
Brewer's Union
CBGB - Controversial Beers Genuine Bitter & Ordinary Mead For Unsupervised Gentlemen


----------



## Lethaldog (31/3/17)

Head space!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (31/3/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> "Vic Case Swap"
> 
> That way there will be less discussion on venue twice a year.


VCS Clubhouse


----------



## Blind Dog (1/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Not going to find many hipsters in Mitcham.


Dont need em. The cafes out the back of the hypothetical (and f*** me if that's not a great name for a bar) bar are heaving on weekends, and busy in the week, house prices are nuts, and the demographic is rapidly changing to cash rich, time poor couples and families who have money to spend, but are really picky about where they spend it. The only competition is the soulless mega pub over the road, where the hipsters will go anyway as it's super post ironic or some such crap.


----------



## Yob (2/4/17)

Thought we'd almost settled on foragers drop and then you throw bar hypothetical at me..


----------



## n87 (3/4/17)

"long haired freaky people need not apply"


----------



## Grott (3/4/17)

careful n87


----------



## n87 (3/4/17)

grott said:


> careful n87


"long haired freaky people need not apply" ???


----------



## Gregos (3/4/17)

The Flying Jug, was a great place to drink in Kawerau NZ, most of the bushmen and sawmillers would go down for a Jug or 2 after work and leave their hard hats on.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/4/17)

Excali Bar


----------



## Ferg (3/4/17)

McFadyen'z


----------



## hotmelt (3/4/17)

Ball-Locks
Not Kilty
The Square Sausage
NamDeBar


----------



## fletcher (3/4/17)

something simple like "Yob's". easy to remember and pronounce when drunk (probably easier WHEN drunk), it gives the place a name with ownership - as if you're going to a good mate's house, which to me, is warming.


----------



## Kingy (3/4/17)

The Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Yob (3/4/17)

fletcher said:


> something simple like "Yob's". easy to remember and pronounce when drunk (probably easier WHEN drunk), it gives the place a name with ownership - as if you're going to a good mate's house, which to me, is warming.


We are tossing up between 

High gravity
Foragers Drop 

And....

The pensive ape (google the images)


----------



## Grott (3/4/17)

Foragers Drop for me, High Gravity sounds a bit like a disco IMO.


----------



## Feldon (3/4/17)

_Gravitas Excelsis_


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/4/17)

Yob said:


> The pensive ape (google the images)


almost as good as The Relaxed Ape


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/4/17)

A relative Liam?


----------



## Yob (3/4/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> A relative Liam?


Selfie


----------



## slcmorro (3/4/17)

Steve.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/4/17)

Don't act like you're not impressed


----------



## Yob (3/4/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Don't act like you're not impressed


that one night at brewhouse!!

just by the by, the brother in law has hardly been able to sniff beer after that night.. I fucked him right up, lost my phone, chundered, went to sleep on the inlaws doorstep..

top night :lol:



grott said:


> Foragers Drop for me,


I think we are heading down this road


----------



## mofox1 (3/4/17)

So Hop Pants is right out?


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

So is hop diggidy dog


----------



## mofox1 (4/4/17)

Yob said:


> So is hop diggidy dog


Aw, my second favourite :-(


----------



## Zorco (4/4/17)

Within the tried and true structure of [Noun] [Verb], [Verb] [Noun] or [Adjective] [Noun].

Will be a winner.

Forager's Drop ?
Foragers Drop ?


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

Registered The Foragers Drop this morning..

The hypothetical bar has a new name.

Casablanca > The Foragers Drop.

Deposit on the bar being paid today.. Shits getting real


----------



## technobabble66 (4/4/17)

The Bitter Pill

or simply, 
The Bittering


----------



## technobabble66 (4/4/17)

Beauty and the Yeast


----------



## Mardoo (4/4/17)

I DO like "The Pensive Ape", but that's me...


----------



## Feldon (4/4/17)

Yob said:


> Registered The Foragers Drop this morning..
> 
> The hypothetical bar has a new name.
> 
> ...


Best of luck and prosperity with the new venture.

(Apart from business registration, consider getting a trademark on Foragers Drop too. Particularly if you plan on contract brewing beers that will bear the name on the label)

https://www.ipaustralia.gov.au/


----------



## bradsbrew (4/4/17)

Feldon said:


> consider getting a trademark on Foragers Drop too.


Onto that right now.
Don't worry Yob, it will be available at a reasonable price.


----------



## WarmerBeer (4/4/17)

Right. Forester's Droop it is.


----------



## malt junkie (4/4/17)

As hop laden Malty goodness is just one of my vices, may I inquire as to the availability of caffeine in this proposed, named and paid for establishment ?


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

malt junkie said:


> As hop laden Malty goodness is just one of my vices, may I inquire as to the availability of caffeine in this proposed, named and paid for establishment ?


People buy coffee at bars?

Not opposed to it, just didn't think there would be a call for it really


----------



## malt junkie (4/4/17)

At 3am, after closing the doors you and your staff will NEED IT!

Also good to have on hand for the inevitable business/staff meeting, and designated drivers


----------



## Grott (4/4/17)

Yob said:


> People buy coffee at bars?
> Not opposed to it, just didn't think there would be a call for it really


Many pubs have them now in the dining room of the pub but the bars.....stuff that. Sorry I'm a traditionalist and the yanks may do it but not here.


----------



## Feldon (4/4/17)

Yob said:


> People buy coffee at bars?
> 
> Not opposed to it, just didn't think there would be a call for it really


Hipsters use it as bong water.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/4/17)

a short black is good if settling in for a session. Just make a sign that says NO ESPRESSO MARTINIS


----------



## Tony121 (4/4/17)

malt junkie said:


> As hop laden Malty goodness is just one of my vices, may I inquire as to the availability of caffeine in this proposed, named and paid for establishment ?


Osambar Hop Laden


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/4/17)

Can't understand why Forager Drop or Pensive Ape are popular choices ? Crikey, I must be old.

I don't get the joke .. Can someone explain it?

COS if I don't get the meaning of the title, I don't go there!

Grumpy old man's rant over


----------



## malt junkie (4/4/17)

Fatz,

you head south of the boarder; we'll get together and have a few brews like at barls' then we'll go to Foragers Drop, and Yob can explain whilst we sample a few light ales (like RIS). Hopefully there be a sour or two.

Mike


----------



## Cerveja (4/4/17)

To late but Grott is all over it

"The Beer Embalmer"


----------



## Stouter (4/4/17)

I can see this panning out to being a successful venture. The passion is certainly there.
This whole thread has evolved like an interesting story which I've enjoyed following along the way, and will continue to hopefully.
You've got some hard work ahead Yob, but f#ck it'll be worth it. Good on ya!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (4/4/17)

All the best with the venture Yob.

Going out on a limb to take your hobby/passion to the next level where it has to pay the bills, takes balls as big as Liam's.


----------



## Zorco (4/4/17)

How long before the hypothetical jump to the drop... hmm skydiving have anything to do with this?


----------



## SBOB (4/4/17)

Yob said:


> People buy coffee at bars?
> 
> Not opposed to it, just didn't think there would be a call for it really


Cold brewed nitro coffee on tap....
I hear its a thing


----------



## Mardoo (4/4/17)

Indeed there is a call for coffees. I spent about a quarter of my time as a bartender making coffees.


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

Zorco said:


> How long before the hypothetical jump to the drop... hmm skydiving have anything to do with this?


looking at first week of June at this point B)


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Indeed there is a call for coffees. I spent about a quarter of my time as a bartender making coffees.


I'll add it to the list


----------



## Mr B (4/4/17)

Its a bit late, but Bar None would have been pretty cool

The best pub in the world......










Edit: Might get a bit rough though I suppose.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/4/17)

malt junkie said:


> Fatz,
> 
> you head south of the boarder; we'll get together and have a few brews like at barls' then we'll go to Foragers Drop, and Yob can explain whilst we sample a few light ales (like RIS). Hopefully there be a sour or two.
> 
> Mike


Pretty certain after the first few brews I won't worry about the name of the place ... And likely not worry next day anyway


----------



## Zorco (4/4/17)

Yob said:


> looking at first week of May at this point B)


That will fly by!


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

Zorco said:


> That will fly by!


sorry.. June... confused and disorientated already...


----------



## mofox1 (4/4/17)

It's terrible I'll be able to hop off the train on my way home for a quick forage... h34r: 

Looking forward to it already!


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

discount AHB cards?


----------



## MartinOC (4/4/17)

Yob said:


> discount AHB cards?


Where can I get me one of those babies? Metro train stations? 7-Elevens?


----------



## Mattress (4/4/17)

Mr B said:


> Its a bit late, but Bar None would have been pretty cool
> 
> The best pub in the world......
> 
> ...


There's a pub in Canberra called All Bar Nun.

Shows the Rugby on the big screen so I like it.


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

Bar None

few of those already, great name, agreed...

we settled on Foragers because its sort of what craft people do, search about for good morsels, venues, whatever.. good beer will travel 

we settled on that particular venue because out this way its not common to find a craft beer bar at all, the council doesnt really like handing out new licenses either so thats also good.. its situated above a craft beer bottle shop thats sort of new but doing good things in the area.. god knows, Ive given him enough money to support a second wife :lol:

we also settled on this venue because its 10 minutes from home.. win

I'll be working the venue up from scratch pretty much and wont initially be open 7 days, the plan is to open Thursday through Saturday and build it from there.. I'll be working city job Monday to Wednesday until we can build the bar up so I've really got my work cut out for me..

I do like a good challenge


----------



## Mr B (4/4/17)

Well, there you go, didnt know that. No point having something that is common.

Foragers is ace BTW, was just a musing about the other one.

All the best with it, super good times ahead

Cheers


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

Mr B said:


> super good times ahead


shit yeah... going to be next level shit


----------



## Midnight Brew (4/4/17)

Yob said:


> the plan is to open Thursday through Saturday and build it from there.. I'll be working city job Monday to Wednesday until we can build the bar up so I've really got my work cut out for me..


...and on the 7th day, the RIS will be brewed.

Congratulations Jesse. A new venture that is a little less sticky than your previous encounters. I'm gonna miss those hop dealz that were so close to only to gain a new pit stop on the way home.


----------



## Yob (4/4/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> ...and on the 7th day, the RIS will be brewed.
> 
> Congratulations Jesse. A new venture that is a little less sticky than your previous encounters. I'm gonna miss those hop dealz that were so close to only to gain a new pit stop on the way home.


Ive still got one big split in front of me... will miss the sticky stinky nights hunched over a vac sealer :icon_drool2:


----------



## Blind Dog (4/4/17)

Sure you'll get a fair few of us localsin on your first night, and thereafter. Sneaky pint or two on the way home at the end of the week sounds like a plan. Best of luck with it.

Just my 2c, but Foragers as a name just seems a little bearded, sandal wearing, camra member, and I'm not sure there's a lot of us in Mitcham or elsewhere locally. Plus there nothing that says 'local', and although it's your business, the more the local punters feel invested in its success, the better. I still astounded at the support the local footy team gets for each and every home game. That little stadium gets packed. In Sydney, at equivalent grade rugby league, you'd be lucky if you had to use two hands to count the crowd. It just seems to be the way melburnians are wired, they root for their team and I think you need to play to that. 

As an extra two cents, if you're not going to do food initially, maybe think about lining up a selection of local takeaways that customers can order from that will deliver to your venue. If you line up just a few, you can probably come to an arrangement to clip the ticket on the way, might only be a dollar or so, important thing is that your customers will still be buying your drinks. Plus it gives you a massive point of difference in the food department from the crap offered over the road.


----------



## Yob (5/4/17)

That is the plan BD, the joint is surrounded by food, I'd be foolish not to engage with the local traders, the Bitter Phew does the same thing in Sydney, Mmm blame Canada burger...and the great Britain hotel did the same in its day too, it works very well indeed... 

We had all sorts of 'local' names but in the end the all felt a little naff.. I keep coming back to the spotted mallard as an example (was also for sale a little while back) of how a bar name need not be specific in its meaning.. what the actual **** is a mallard and why is it spotty?

A forager could also be a scantily clad Scandinavian also right?


----------



## Mardoo (5/4/17)

A mallard is a type of duck, you silly goose.


----------



## jimmy86 (5/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Indeed there is a call for coffees. I spent about a quarter of my time as a bartender making coffees.


f

In the bar I own we dropped the coffee machine after the first weekend. We were constantly asked to make a coffee which took a considerable amount of time whilst the bar was lined up. It would have ended in extra staff to make the few coffees when required. 
Not my cup of tea!


----------



## malt junkie (5/4/17)

jimmy86 said:


> f
> 
> In the bar I own we dropped the coffee machine after the first weekend. We were constantly asked to make a coffee which took a considerable amount of time whilst the bar was lined up. It would have ended in extra staff to make the few coffees when required.
> Not my cup of tea!


A reasonable barista can keep a twin group head machine running at tilt, a $5.00 coffee is $3.00 profit (after wages), but yeah gauging how popular that part of the business will be on particular nights will be a learning curve.


----------



## abyss (5/4/17)

Good luck to you Yob.
Are you gunna sell bags of hops out in the ally ?


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/4/17)

abyss said:


> Good luck to you Yob.
> Are you gunna sell bags of hops out in the ally ?


 . 

Nah. Hopshots. Make it look as dodgy as ****.


----------



## abyss (5/4/17)

Hop hash.


----------



## technobabble66 (6/4/17)

Maybe you should've gone with McFadyen's. 
An international chain of craft beer bars & drive through outlets:




Or go with a similar font, but with "MF"...


----------



## Yob (1/5/17)

Sooooo, for those playing along at home, it's with much surprise that I received a phone call from the po po today confirming that they had no objections to granting the liquor licence.. 

This just got a whole lot more real.

We should have the keys by the end of the month.

A little chuffed this evening


----------



## manticle (1/5/17)

Congratulations.


----------



## manticle (1/5/17)

malt junkie said:


> A reasonable barista can keep a twin group head machine running at tilt, a $5.00 coffee is $3.00 profit (after wages), but yeah gauging how popular that part of the business will be on particular nights will be a learning curve.


$5 coffee? Christ on a stick.


----------



## DU99 (1/5/17)

coffee what is it a milk bar...


----------



## Grott (1/5/17)

Yob said:


> A little chuffed this evening


And so you should be, great stuff.


----------



## Chap (1/5/17)

Congrats Yob!!


----------



## Benn (1/5/17)

Congratulations Yob, 
...apart from what's on tap, good/quality food is a must in my opinion. Doesn't matter whether it's main meals or bar snacks. Shit food pisses me off. I'm by no means a food critic just a Layman who can cook ok. 
All the best man


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/5/17)

The Elbow Bender.

Elbo's for short.


----------



## Yob (1/5/17)

The joint is surrounded by food so I'll be talking to them all about servicing the bar, it's a good way to go especially when I use most of my back of house space as a coolroom


----------



## Grott (1/5/17)

Makes sense and by utilising locals it's a bit of good pr, you scratch my back I'll scratch yours, sort of thing.


----------



## Weizguy (1/5/17)

Yob said:


> Sooooo, for those playing along at home, it's with much surprise that I received a phone call from the po po today confirming that they had no objections to granting the liquor licence..
> 
> This just got a whole lot more real.
> 
> ...


Chuffed? Use Vaseline on those nips.



manticle said:


> $5 coffee? Christ on a stick.


Pay up or get out, hipster boy. We only like PAYING customers here!


----------



## peteru (1/5/17)

DU99 said:


> coffee what is it a milk bar...


Ever tried a RIS with a ristretto depth charge? :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk:


----------



## technobabble66 (1/5/17)

Congrats, J-dawg [emoji1]
That missus of yours must've been a smooth talker to the po po [emoji6]
Looking forward to the opening night [emoji482]


----------



## droid (2/5/17)

shit hot Jesse - I missed this thread, thinking it was about something else

I've got me RSA mate so a few hours behind the bar to help out is there for ya


----------



## Yob (2/5/17)

droid said:


> shit hot Jesse - I missed this thread, thinking it was about something else
> 
> I've got me RSA mate so a few hours behind the bar to help out is there for ya


Thank Jon, that'd be tits.. I'm booked in to do RSA Friday, 

I should get keys about the end of the month so things will start to form up very quickly indeed


----------



## Yob (2/5/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Congrats, J-dawg [emoji1]
> That missus of yours must've been a smooth talker to the po po [emoji6]
> Looking forward to the opening night [emoji482]


Actually, was me what talked to them.. Who'd have thought I could speak to the po po without ending up in cuffs...


----------



## manticle (2/5/17)

Ssssssshhhh


----------



## BrockHops (2/5/17)

Seeing Double at the Trippel Hop


----------



## Lakey (2/5/17)

BrockHops said:


> Seeing Double at the Trippel Hop


And we're still here watching Batty talk.


----------



## BrockHops (2/5/17)

Lakey said:


> And we're still here watching Batty talk.


Haha, good, I may be late as usual, but at least my bar name isn't lost on everyone


----------



## Yob (9/5/17)

Sooooo, I did a bit of work on securing beers for taps today.. I'm not going to give anything away yet.. But.. It's pretty ******* exciting already 

Looking for a good stout, 4 pines came to mind.

Must be Australian, suggest. 

Kölsch or pilsner.. Suggest.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (9/5/17)

Bagara brewing up at Bundaberg has a nice black beer which they call a Stout. It's not a stouty stout, but it's a bloody nice black beer IMO.


----------



## Camo6 (9/5/17)

Shit. Can't believe I missed this thread. Awesome news Jesse. Haven't read the whole thread but if I'm correctly picking up what you are laying down then you can save me a seat and start calling me Norm.


----------



## Yob (9/5/17)

Camo6 said:


> Shit. Can't believe I missed this thread. Awesome news Jesse. Haven't read the whole thread but if I'm correctly picking up what you are laying down then you can save me a seat and start calling me Norm.


If ypu go to Pont of difference.. Look up.. We'll be right above him


----------



## Benn (9/5/17)

I had a 'Prickly Moses Oatmeal Stout' on tap at the local brew pub the other day, first "oatmeal stout" I've had. It was quite nice, very easy drinking.


----------



## manticle (9/5/17)

Yob said:


> Sooooo, I did a bit of work on securing beers for taps today.. I'm not going to give anything away yet.. But.. It's pretty ******* exciting already
> Looking for a good stout, 4 pines came to mind.
> Must be Australian, suggest.
> Kölsch or pilsner.. Suggest.


4 pines is a great place to start.


----------



## Mardoo (9/5/17)

Stockade does some decent stouts.


----------



## Yob (9/5/17)

I took a look around my bottle collection.. er.. funnily enough Stout features largely in the displays.. Prickly Moses, Dainton, Hargreaves Hill and 4 Pines stood out.. Havnt looked into availabilty of any of them as yet..

So much crafty option.


----------



## rude (9/5/17)

Christ lad laughed me box here but tooo long a thread to read the lot

Hoppyness Inn Bar Hotel whatever


----------



## technobabble66 (9/5/17)

From memory a few years ago, Colonial Brewing in Maragret River, WA, had a decent Kolsch and Porter. 
Might be worth checking if they can supply to melbs.


----------



## malt junkie (10/5/17)

Yob are you going to rotate some taps regular like?


----------



## Yob (10/5/17)

malt junkie said:


> Yob are you going to rotate some taps regular like?


For sure, none of my taps will be contracted though_ semi permanent positions_ will be offered to a few select breweries to rotate their wares, about 5 or 6 have been allocated already with the remainder (total 12-15 taps) being more free form, whimsical and utterly Random.. 

left to my own devices I could easily fill all the taps with IPA's but Im trying (sort of hard) not to..

So far, my hit list for opening includes

3 x IPA (Black, Red and 'normal')
session IPA
Cider
Lager
XPA
Pilsner
Kolsch
Sour
Stout
RIS (of course)


----------



## winkle (10/5/17)

Hopothetical?


----------



## WarmerBeer (10/5/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> "The Hopothetical"





winkle said:


> Hopothetical?


Copycat


----------



## technobabble66 (10/5/17)

Twinkle Twinkle Little Bar

Har Mar SuperBar

Rocket Ship to Bars


----------



## technobabble66 (10/5/17)

Hey Yob, looks like you've got 3 lagery beers proposed (lager, Pilsner & Kolsch). Just thinking they might be fairly similar to some palates. Though I appreciate they might be more adventurous versions, eg: hoppy lager, would it be worthwhile swapping one to a (very) malty lagery beer. Just thinking a Marzen or Vienna lager, or even a Munich dunkel. 
My 2c for the morning [emoji6]


----------



## themonkeysback (10/5/17)

Yob said:


> Sooooo, I did a bit of work on securing beers for taps today.. I'm not going to give anything away yet.. But.. It's pretty ******* exciting already
> 
> Looking for a good stout, 4 pines came to mind.
> 
> ...


Hunter Beer Co Kolsch is very good, worth enquiring about.


----------



## RobW (10/5/17)

Food (drink?) for thought:

Bars of tomorrow


----------



## peteru (10/5/17)

For a good lager experience, anyone doing a faithful version of Cerny Pivo (like a fresh Dark Budvar or Dark Velkopopovicky Kozel) should be considered.

Preferably brewed in Australia by a craft brewer, rather than importing kegs from Europe. ;-)


----------



## nosco (10/5/17)

I quite like the West City Oaty session stout.


----------



## winkle (10/5/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> Copycat


Ha, just knew if I didn't read the whole thread that would happen


----------



## peekaboo_jones (10/5/17)

Some brown ales?


----------



## Yob (10/5/17)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Some brown ales?


Just mix your IPA with the RIS.. Done


----------



## malt junkie (10/5/17)

Is there such a thing as an imperial brown?


----------



## PaleRider (10/5/17)

Stout : Bad Shepherd Oatmeal 
Pilsner : Bridge Road, Enigma or Chestnut


----------



## Yob (10/5/17)

PaleRider said:


> Stout : Bad Shepherd Oatmeal
> Pilsner : Bridge Road, Enigma or Chestnut


Been considered, as has the hazelnut brown..


----------



## Mardoo (10/5/17)

Morning Tom's brown is awesome in the keg, uninspiring in the bottle, for another brown option.


----------



## Mardoo (10/5/17)

malt junkie said:


> Is there such a thing as an imperial brown?


there is now!


----------



## PaleRider (10/5/17)

Nail Brewing do an Imperial Brown - "Hugh Dunn" & it's good. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Yob (10/5/17)

Probably want a first born fir it though if it's priced like clout


----------



## DU99 (10/5/17)

mornington brown ale..
fosters lager best beer in the world 
ocean reach brewing on the island make some nice ales(red)


----------



## SimoB (10/5/17)

DU99 said:


> mornington brown ale..
> fosters lager best beer in the world
> ocean reach brewing on the island make some nice ales(red)


Cheers mate, glad you like our red rye (if that's what you had)

We've had a bit of Mr.Banks on at our bar, we have his Oatmeal Stout on at the moment, he's a one man show working his arse off in Seaford. I recommend his Brown Ale, sells like hot cakes and a pretty good drop.

I won't go a plug any of our beers, that'd be rude *cough*Porter*cough*

Good Luck with it Jesse, i've just been through all this before xmas and if you need any help, get in touch.


----------



## Yob (12/5/17)

I made this for the joint, Ive lacquered the grains and the hops so I can mount it to the wall..

Latest date we have to take possession is the first of June :beerbang:

Meeting the Tap installer there this arvo, meeting the cool room guy there this arvo...


----------



## Curly79 (12/5/17)

SimoB said:


> Cheers mate, glad you like our red rye (if that's what you had)
> 
> We've had a bit of Mr.Banks on at our bar, we have his Oatmeal Stout on at the moment, he's a one man show working his arse off in Seaford. I recommend his Brown Ale, sells like hot cakes and a pretty good drop.
> 
> ...


I had a Mr. Banks oatmeal stout the other day. ******* delicious


----------



## technobabble66 (12/5/17)

Yob said:


> I made this for the joint, Ive lacquered the grains and the hops so I can mount it to the wall..
> 
> Latest date we have to take possession is the first of June :beerbang:
> 
> Meeting the Tap installer there this arvo, meeting the cool room guy there this arvo...


I thought that was the snack tray ...


----------



## Benn (12/5/17)

Small world, as it happens I service a property a few doors down from this establishment, never noticed the little bottle shop at street level before. 
...I've just turned on the car fridge, this will be my last job for the day I reckon.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/5/17)

Now you just need these hop cone pendant lights from bunnings.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/5/17)

Yob said:


> I made this for the joint, Ive lacquered the grains and the hops so I can mount it to the wall..
> 
> Latest date we have to take possession is the first of June :beerbang:
> 
> Meeting the Tap installer there this arvo, meeting the cool room guy there this arvo...



nice design, now where have I seen that pattern before..


----------



## bradsbrew (12/5/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> nice design, now where have I seen that pattern before..


Wouldnt have let those darker grains mingle with the lighter ones though


----------



## Black Devil Dog (12/5/17)

Did Hitler make square boxes with rectangular compartments?


----------



## malt junkie (12/5/17)

Thought he was a water colours man.


----------



## Benn (12/5/17)

Ever get that feeling that although you may consider your would be post to be a witty jibe, others may perceive it as grossly offensive?
I'm getting that now. Best I carry on with my business perusing the bottle shop shelves. 
..Stout or sour, hmmmmm


----------



## Yob (12/5/17)

Tough decisions.. Choose both


----------



## Yob (12/5/17)

bradsbrew said:


> Wouldnt have let those darker grains mingle with the lighter ones though


Ypu know, I took the picture, saw the grains and though to myself "someone is gunna ping me for that"

Thanks.. Seems I know my crowd


----------



## Bridges (12/5/17)

And here I am thinking I'm the only idiot who's managed to save the word ypu into my phones dictionary...



Yob said:


> Ypu know, I took the picture, saw the grains and though to myself "someone is gunna ping me for that"
> 
> Thanks.. Seems I know my crowd


----------



## Yob (13/5/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Now you just need these hop cone pendant lights from bunnings.


Tracey has a few of those painted green in the bandicoot brewery, looks great


----------



## Feldon (21/5/17)

Just a thought, but one way to make your bar different from the rest, and put your own stamp on it, is with murals on the walls.

A few random examples pulled from the web, below.

I like the idea of the blackboard paint on the walls and white chalk art. Striking contrast, and you can change the design from time to time. Those black painted dunnies in the old Casablanca would be transformed by some good chalk art.

As for cost, you might find some local design students from Box Hill TAFE, Swinburne etc. would jump at the opportunity to get a real project on their CVs. Or you could pay them in pints.


----------



## Yob (21/5/17)

Funny, I've been talking about getting so.e graphics for a few months, I'm thinking of on the wall up the stairs and eventually the back wall, also considered the toilets, I suggested that to the GB/cherry tree to combat their graffiti they were getting.. Never adopted it but I sure like the idea... 

Great minds


----------



## Feldon (21/5/17)

Don't forget the urinals.


----------



## malt junkie (21/5/17)

Yob said:


> Funny, I've been talking about getting so.e graphics for a few months, I'm thinking of on the wall up the stairs and eventually the back wall, also considered the toilets, I suggested that to the GB/cherry tree to combat their graffiti they were getting.. Never adopted it but I sure like the idea...
> 
> Great minds


A mate in Sydney used to do a lot of chalk work for pubs and restaurants, trick is to find an artist on your wavelength, sure would be a quick way to update and change the the surroundings even for locals. I used to turn up to my local cafe daily and check what anecdote/advice they had on one of their chalk boards that change frequently.


----------



## Yob (23/5/17)

T minus 2 weeks and counting...

Enter the terror


----------



## Feldon (23/5/17)

malt junkie said:


> A mate in Sydney used to do a lot of chalk work for pubs and restaurants, trick is to find an artist on your wavelength, sure would be a quick way to update and change the the surroundings even for locals. I used to turn up to my local cafe daily and check what anecdote/advice they had on one of their chalk boards that change frequently.


An A-frame chalk board on the footpath outside is great way to get attention. And you can change it to suit different days, or times of day (eg. the Sat night meet-up crowd, the lunch crowd, the weekend footy-watching-on-TV crowd).

This web-site has 50 good ones from around the world: http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2013/05/06/50-brilliant-pub-chalkboards/

A few of my faves:


----------



## Benn (23/5/17)

"Get in here or I'll Fucken Stab Ya"


----------



## DU99 (23/5/17)

is there an opening night..


----------



## CJW (23/5/17)

Yob said:


> The joint is surrounded by food so I'll be talking to them all about servicing the bar, it's a good way to go especially when I use most of my back of house space as a coolroom


Having spoken to a couple of venues that let customers bring "outside" food in I would advise that you consider how the waste will be handled. Pizza boxes and fish and chip wrappers can be pretty bulky to dispose of when you didn't sell the food. Not a deal breaker at all, just consider how/who/where it will be disposed of.

Also, one cool thing one venue did was have a regular pizza run (the pizza shop was not next door). Someone from the venue makes the trip to pick up a bulk order on Friday nights or whatever.

Anyway, congratu-fuckin-lations! :beer:


----------



## Yob (24/5/17)

All the food venues near me I've engaged with are within 2 minutes walk and all will deliver.

Burgers
Kebabs
Pizza
Thai
Indian
Vietnamese 

They've all, understandably, been happy to throw their support in, it's good to do what nobody there in a VERY long time has done, encourage and support the other local businesses and foster an attitude of community among the retailers in the area. 

Waste disposal is a doddle, there is a mad bin out back and if we look like we are going to fill it, I guess it'll be a measure of success for the joint.


----------



## micbrew (24/5/17)

Yob ...Pardon the pun ..but a dry run would beneficial

:chug: :drinks:  

only for practical reasons off course !

a soft opening ,a pre- curser to the official opening

I'm sure it would be a ticketed event ...Rebel Wilson can be door biatch
uber drivers on hand .. myki vouchers at the ready

what could possible go astray


----------



## Camo6 (24/5/17)

Mad bin out the back? We're talkin bout the Coles loading bay yeah?


----------



## Yob (24/5/17)

micbrew said:


> Yob ...Pardon the pun ..but a dry run would beneficial
> 
> :chug: :drinks:
> 
> ...


You fuckers all reading my mind...

There will be a soft opening after the taps and coolroom go in and the hard opening is tentatively 4the august...

We'll be open and trading before that but I need to clear the functions already booked in till the end of July.

Thursday's and Fridays are likely to become work/testing days for functionality and system stability. 

So opening should be mid June or there abouts which will be open to casual walkin trade but nothing too serious as we bed stuff in.


----------



## micbrew (24/5/17)

clearing the calender as we speak !!!!

Mitcham will never be the same.


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/5/17)

I don't care what I am doing. I'll be coming down for sure!


----------



## MartinOC (24/5/17)

Whoopee!! I can combine picking-up a 20Kg bag of Basmati on the way home with a couple of pints of wife-beater across the road.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (25/5/17)

MartinOC said:


> Whoopee!! I can combine picking-up a 20Kg bag of Basmati on the way home with a couple of pints of wife-beater across the road.


Don't forget a bag of Vietnamese rolls from Wendy's down the road


----------



## malt junkie (25/5/17)

Boss has agreed to leaving the son over night with the baby sister, then on the train to the big smoke, beer and pizza is sounding good!


----------



## Yob (9/6/17)

so ok.. heres where its at.. well actually this was during the fit... still not quite done to be fair.. 







Coolroom to be installed next week, taps either next or the week after, then... craft forever


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/6/17)

Yob said:


> so ok.. heres where its at.. well actually this was during the fit... still not quite done to be fair..
> 
> View attachment 106275
> 
> ...



You need to hang some pictures over those ugly white squares...


----------



## Grott (10/6/17)

MartinOC said:


> Whoopee!! I can combine picking-up a 20Kg bag of Basmati on the way home with a couple of pints of wife-beater across the road.



That could end up- a couple of Kg of Basmatic on the way home and 20 pints............
if your not careful


----------



## Camo6 (22/6/17)

Couldn't help but notice a dirty big sign when driving through Mitcham yesterday, Yob. Open for business yet?


----------



## Yob (22/6/17)

Camo6 said:


> Couldn't help but notice a dirty big sign when driving through Mitcham yesterday, Yob. Open for business yet?








Cool Room is operational, had it down to 2 degrees in there today, waiting on fonts to be built and installed for the 7 new lines, if I can get the 4 existing lines re pathed to the cool room tmoz, and the rest done next week I could be slinging some craft by next Thursday and Friday I hope... following one for sure...

Lots of internal works to happen before than and Im struggling with time and the sheer number of tasks.. which seems to grow by 2 every time I nail one of them... but I think I'll be on top of it in time. So Thursday or Friday week could well be a soft opening, Ive given myself time to bed everything in and get used to the system before the Hard opening in August


----------



## WarmerBeer (22/6/17)

Yob said:


>


You, ah, planning on fixing the typo before getting that printed?


----------



## Yob (22/6/17)

i guess so...


----------



## TSMill (23/6/17)

Just the one?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/6/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> You, ah, planning on fixing the typo before getting that printed?



Yeah..clearly there's a "z" missing


----------



## WarmerBeer (23/6/17)

Yob said:


> i guess so...


My pleasure.

In payment, I'll take a botle of you're finnest larger.


----------



## husky (23/6/17)

Lookin good, I'll be in for sure once it's good to go!
Got a tap list of regulars/rotations?


----------



## Mardoo (23/6/17)

Getting the feeling some of us may name this bar "Home".


----------



## Grott (23/6/17)

If I lived in Melbourne Mardoo we could share the cost of a bunk bed. ( l bags the bottom bunk.)


----------



## niftinev (23/6/17)

Good luck with the venture Yob, if i ever get down that way i'll be sure to call in.

Nev.


----------



## MartinOC (23/6/17)

Wot?? No malt in the flyer/signage?? How DARE you, sirrah?

Fix that immediately, or I shall henceforth take a rusty Scimitar to your nether regions...or offer to pack your next parachute (it's been awhile & I may have forgotten how to do it properly..).


----------



## Camo6 (23/6/17)

Mardoo said:


> Getting the feeling some of us may name this bar "Home".



I'd be more than happy for clientele to yell 'Norm!' everytime I enter the bar.


----------



## Yob (24/6/17)

TSMill said:


> Just the one?



Ha, that's the very reason why the wife generally handles media out..

Braden, we will cover AA many styles as we can, and rotate often, should be a weekly rotation, no fixed taps.. They're all mine to play with.. Had a number of breweries trying to get me on a solid tap for them but Politely refused.


----------



## Hermies (24/6/17)

Yob said:


> Cool Room is operational, had it down to 2 degrees in there today, waiting on fonts to be built and installed for the 7 new lines, if I can get the 4 existing lines re pathed to the cool room tmoz, and the rest done next week I could be slinging some craft by next Thursday and Friday I hope... following one for sure...
> 
> Lots of internal works to happen before than and Im struggling with time and the sheer number of tasks.. which seems to grow by 2 every time I nail one of them... but I think I'll be on top of it in time. So Thursday or Friday week could well be a soft opening, Ive given myself time to bed everything in and get used to the system before the Hard opening in August


Yeah I'd would like a bot led of your finniest .


----------



## Grott (24/6/17)

Yob said:


> should be a weekly rotation, no fixed taps.. They're all mine to play with.. Had a number of breweries trying to get me on a solid tap for them but Politely refused.



Is this so that through customer purchase/feed back a couple of taps may become dedicated to a particular brewery and style?


----------



## technobabble66 (25/6/17)

Yob said:


> .. Had a number of breweries trying to get me on a solid tap for them but Politely refused.


Fuk yeah, muthafuka. Fight the Power! They'll be asking ya to shave next. Fuk em. Make 'em prove their minerals.**






** May be influenced by alcohol & 90's RAGE***





*** both versions


----------



## MartinOC (25/6/17)

Yob said:


> we will cover AA many styles as we can, and rotate often, should be a weekly rotation, no fixed taps.. They're all mine to play with.. Had a number of breweries trying to get me on a solid tap for them but Politely refused.



Could I suggest your flyer/name board etc. include the words "Free House" for that very reason (as opposed to a "tied house")


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/17)

You would put the word "Free" on a pub sign???


----------



## Feldon (25/6/17)

Mardoo said:


> You would put the word "Free" on a pub sign???


----------



## Mardoo (25/6/17)

For a period there in California there was almost always a local band named Free Beer in most local California punk scenes.


----------



## Yob (27/6/17)

Se here we are...

We are planning a "Soft Opening" on Friday 30th June, the Cool room is in and Functional, the Taps have been installed (but not polished) the lines have been installed, the Gas board is being connected today..

Vast amounts of craft beer kegs are turning up on Thursday and Friday we we feel we should do the right thing and try and break the whole thing... as you do with any new toy you need to find it's weak spots and thats what we are looking for.

If youre keen, pop in and say hello, it's not the shiny opening but more a sneaky testing of the systems, many things still need to happen internally for the big opening in August but ya gotta start somewhere right? The idea is that we can flush out any issues so as not to have embarrassing gafs at the Hard Launch... I dont mind so much if something explodes in front of you lot coz I'll get you to plug the hole while we fix it... (joke, nothings going to explode)

Pop in and have a giggle if you're in the area


----------



## JDW81 (27/6/17)

Yob said:


> Se here we are...
> 
> the Taps have been installed (but not polished) the lines have been installed, the Gas board is being connected today..



Better get the polishing cloth and elbow grease then out Yob, you can't expect us to drink from unpolished taps can you? Beer always tastes better out of nice, shiny stainless taps.


----------



## Yob (27/6/17)

JDW81 said:


> Better get the polishing cloth and elbow grease then out Yob, you can't expect us to drink from unpolished taps can you? Beer always tastes better out of nice, shiny stainless taps.




I might be doing it while you're there yet.. The taps are shiny, but the fonts are ghetto currently..


----------



## MartinOC (27/6/17)

What times are we talking about here?


----------



## GregMeady (27/6/17)

Are drunken skeletal heads with headphones & a ciggy welcome?


----------



## WarmerBeer (27/6/17)

GregMeady said:


> Are drunken skeletal heads with headphones & a ciggy welcome?


N'ah, man, this is Victoria, the Nanny state. No smoking allowed.

It is, however, non-PC to discriminate, so if you identify as a "person of skeletal appearance", you're golden.


----------



## Yob (27/6/17)

MartinOC said:


> What times are we talking about here?



Should be from noon onwards.. at least thats the plan, setting it all up Thursday


----------



## Yob (27/6/17)

GregMeady said:


> Are drunken skeletal heads with headphones & a ciggy welcome?



Certainly, skeletons are some of the best sorts.. there is an outdoor deck area for any skeletons wishing to puff away


----------



## Grott (27/6/17)

Don't forget a few photos for those locally that can't attend and us "inter-staters"


----------



## MartinOC (27/6/17)

I'm there with knobs-on as soon as I get out of my owner-builder course on Thursday.


----------



## malt junkie (27/6/17)

Coincidentally interviewing for .....



a bar job ... what exactly no idea possibly Duty manager in Traralgon; as you open the doors .

Good luck to both of us I say!


----------



## malt junkie (30/6/17)

erhm .... pic's or it didn't happen?!?! Sorry Yob couldn't make it and more sorry for me than you; sounds like a great line up of beers.

The interview went ok but maybe I'm gettin a lil old for night clubs????

Drink that bar dry Lads... or die tryin'


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/6/17)

I'll be there about Half seven....

Pics to come


----------



## laxation (30/6/17)

technobabble66 said:


> From memory a few years ago, Colonial Brewing in Maragret River, WA, had a decent Kolsch and Porter.
> Might be worth checking if they can supply to melbs.


Only just catching up on this now, didn't realise what the thread was about!

Anyway Colonial has a brewery in port melbourne so assumedly no problems with delivery, but I don't remember seeing a Kolsch or Porter on tap any time I've been there... the dark pale ale is delic though.

Goodluck with the soft open tonight!


----------



## Zorco (30/6/17)

Perfect evening for a few good beers. Enjoy @foragersdrop everyone


----------



## DU99 (30/6/17)

hope things go well


----------



## mofox1 (30/6/17)

Whoo-hoo! Had to bail early, but what a great start... Good to see a few good disreputable folk from here enjoying it too.

Don't make my mistake guys... Stay and drink their pleasures. ;-)


----------



## Camo6 (30/6/17)

Bugger. Was driving past and would've stopped in but I'm on school pick up on Fridays. Mebbe you could put in a playground?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/6/17)

Ok...so I got there after half eight.

And I didn't take photos....

But it did happen.

Great bar great venue...

If you're in Melbourne get out there. ..

Foragerz rocks

Thanks yob


----------



## Mardoo (30/6/17)

Was very happy myself. Camo6, there will be kidzone, but not yet.

It's funny how quickly your mind sees 10 taps of craft as par for the course. But it's not. So get it in ya. Well, I did my part


----------



## hijukal (30/6/17)

I too popped in, around 5pm. I knew Forager's was going to be a thing but had no idea of dates, so when I saw it was open I went up the stairs instead of APOD. It'll be a nice venue, I think.

It was nice to meet a few of you, and I was reminded how long it's been since I was on AHB!


----------



## Yob (30/6/17)

Pretty Chuffed with the first night open to the public, thanks to the guys and gals who popped in to check us out.

We had seven taps going tonight, a pretty good lineup...

things we noted.. we need more couplers for keg connections, aiming to have all 10 running by next Friday night.

Heating, the untested heaters didnt stack up and it was a bit chill, again, well get this sorted ASAP.

Tonight was all about just this, we wanted to know where the holes were and the thing that thrilled me was the overall beer system was essentially flawless.

in other news.. did you know you could meet hot lattin beauties online? 

Mind... Blown


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/7/17)

Your married aren't you?
Or are you saying you have these Latin Beauties too?
gotta check this joint out


----------



## Grott (1/7/17)

Sounds like a good night had by all, and things turned out quite well.
Now don't forget the photos people.


----------



## Mardoo (1/7/17)

Maybe Yob you should take out some online ads that say, "Hot Latin Beauties at Forager's Drop"


----------



## Mardoo (1/7/17)

Yob said:


> Heating, the untested heaters didnt stack up and it was a bit chill, again, well get this sorted ASAP.



If that split system is the sole aircon unit I'm guessing the aircon won't cut it either come summer. Two birds, one more split system? Any aircon guys listening?


----------



## Yob (1/7/17)

Mardoo said:


> If that split system is the sole aircon unit I'm guessing the aircon won't cut it either come summer. Two birds, one more split system? Any aircon guys listening?



There are 2 there, one of which I knew to be faulty, the second was a surprise. 
Rest assured we'll be onto that right away, I'll get a stop gap in this arvo for tonight's continuance of testing


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (1/7/17)

Yob said:


> There are 2 there, one of which I knew to be faulty, the second was a surprise.
> Rest assured we'll be onto that right away, I'll get a stop gap in this arvo for tonight's continuance of testing


I had an issue with mine and my fridgie bypassed some part of the system and now heats and cools perfectly. Was a 10 minute job. Hope that it's a simple fix for you.


----------



## Mardoo (1/7/17)

Yob said:


> …or tonight's continuance of testing


Unfortunately this testing unit is out of service today  Have fun!


----------



## malt junkie (1/7/17)

House to myself till I get back from the swap, there's a train station right ...... wonder what the last train home would be? hmmm might check!


----------



## Mardoo (1/7/17)

Mitcham station, literal 3-minute walk from The Drop. I'm fucked.


----------



## malt junkie (1/7/17)

The return journey is screwed!


----------



## mofox1 (1/7/17)

Mardoo said:


> Mitcham station, literal 3-minute walk from The Drop. I'm fucked.


30min door to door last night (via public transport), and that was with a fish and chip pickup on the way home.

I see some Friday sesh's coming up.


----------



## Yob (1/7/17)

malt junkie said:


> The return journey is screwed!



Bungalow?


----------



## malt junkie (1/7/17)

Thanks for the offer Jessie, but I think the boss wants to join me for the experience. Was very tempting though.


----------



## DU99 (1/7/17)

you open next friday..daytime


----------



## Yob (2/7/17)

DU99 said:


> you open next friday..daytime



Yep, sneaky Fridays all through July


----------



## droid (2/7/17)

The Tyranny of distance... weep


----------



## Yob (2/7/17)

droid said:


> The Tyranny of distance... weep



are you coming up for the case swap JT?

still have the bungalow available and will be swinging by the swap on Friday after the RIS on Hand Pump has done it's damage...


----------



## droid (2/7/17)

Yob said:


> are you coming up for the case swap JT?
> 
> still have the bungalow available and will be swinging by the swap on Friday after the RIS on Hand Pump has done it's damage...



Yeah man, not sure about Friday now but def Saturday...oh the bungalow...sweet drrreams...


----------



## MartinOC (2/7/17)

Yob said:


> are you coming up for the case swap JT?
> 
> still have the bungalow available and will be swinging by the swap on Friday after the RIS on Hand Pump has done it's damage...



I seriously hope you're restricting the hand-pumped RIS to pots/half-pints only... Not only quality & supply control, but RSA Police will be watching...


----------



## Yob (2/7/17)

We have nicer glasses than pots for it


----------



## MartinOC (2/7/17)

Well!! That makes all the difference, then! The RSA Police won't prosecute you 'cos "We have NICE glasses".

How silly of me.


----------



## droid (2/7/17)

Tulips?

I thought the hand pumped was for the case-swap!

J, can I bags the bungalow? - that'd make life much easier.


----------



## Yob (2/7/17)

droid said:


> Tulips?
> 
> I thought the hand pumped was for the case-swap!
> 
> J, can I bags the bungalow? - that'd make life much easier.



if it is thy wish good sir, it can be made ready


----------

